# Best Timeshare Beach on Maui



## amy241 (Jul 15, 2017)

Can anyone tell me which timeshare resort(s) have the nicest beach on Maui? I've only ever stayed in hotels there in the Wailea area so I'm unfamiliar with which timeshare resorts are located on the nicer beaches. I need the information for trip planning. Thanks!


----------



## VegasBella (Jul 15, 2017)

That's a good question but I bet season plays a bit of a role. And also, what qualifies as 'best' for you - calm waves you can snorkel safely with a child? Or super soft sand or fantastic view or great surfing or what?


----------



## lizap (Jul 15, 2017)

Have only stayed at WKORV- the beach there is amazing.  Taking all things into consideration, I'm hearing the new Hyatt is near the top of the list of all Maui resorts..


----------



## WalnutBaron (Jul 15, 2017)

+1 for the new Hyatt Ka'anapali Beach resort's beach. Direct access, beautiful beach with a direct view of Lanai and Molokai right in front of you.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 15, 2017)

Almost all of the Maui resorts are on Ka'anapali and Kihei beach.  Ka'anapali is more resorty and Kihei is more local and less expensive.

Both areas are great beaches, so a bigger consideration is resorty or local, and your price range.  How will you be making your reservation?  Trading, or renting, or?

The Hyatt is fantastic - it's also the most expensive option with 2 bedrooms going for $4,500 - $6,500.


----------



## beachlynn (Jul 17, 2017)

Isn't the beach in front of the Hyatt a lot smaller and rockier on the one side than in front of the Westins? Also, I would say it would be hard to beat the snorkeling in front of the Westin Timeshares. It is always a joy to put my head under the water and see the beautiful world under there.


----------



## csodjd (Jul 17, 2017)

What about the beaches in front of the Marriott, either in front of the Lahaina Villas, the main building, or the Napili Villas? How do they compare with the Hyatt?


----------



## skjayhawk (Jul 17, 2017)

+1 WKORV. Great snorkeling right off the beach and a lot less crowded then Kaanapali Beach in front of MOC.


----------



## vacationtime1 (Jul 17, 2017)

+2 WKORV. Great snorkeling right off the beach and a lot less crowded then Kaanapali Beach in front of MOC.


----------



## LisaRex (Jul 17, 2017)

FYI, if you are looking to exchange in, the hotel-branded resorts are going to be a much more difficult exchange if you don't own one of their resorts, because they all have an internal exchange program that you will be competing with. 

If you've stayed in Wailea, you should understand that Wailea is the Beverly Hills of Maui; you are not going to find that "luxury" feeling in either Kihei or Ka'anapali.  Kihei is the most affordable area in West or South Maui, so if you're used to Wailea, it might be quite a culture shock for you. Kihei reminds me of Myrtle Beach or Destin, FL.  You won't be seeing any celebrities staying in Kihei, but if you want to get a cup of coffee, it's not going to cost you $10 either.  The beaches along this stretch are universally nice, though getting into the water can vary from easy to difficult based on the lava rocks.  Kihei is probably the best location if you plan on exploring Maui.  It's certainly the most centrally located.

IMO, Ka'anapali is a step up from Kihei and a step down from Wailea, in terms of "luxury" and price.   It's more like a nice suburb on a beautiful beach.  Most of the Ka'anapali timeshares are right on the beach, whereas most Kihei timeshares are across the street from the beach. While the hotel branded resorts will be a difficult exchange, non-branded resorts will be much easier IME.

I'd personally rank the beaches in this order:  Ka'anapali, Wailea, then Kihei. I also found Wailea to be much windier than the other two resort areas.

Another area to consider is Napili.  It's farther north than Ka'anapali, so definitely farther off the beaten path, but I'd personally stay there over Kihei.


----------



## beachlynn (Jul 17, 2017)

LisaRex said:


> FYI, if you are looking to exchange in, the hotel-branded resorts are going to be a much more difficult exchange if you don't own one of their resorts, because they all have an internal exchange program that you will be competing with.
> 
> If you've stayed in Wailea, you should understand that Wailea is the Beverly Hills of Maui; you are not going to find that "luxury" feeling in either Kihei or Ka'anapali.  Kihei is the most affordable area in West or South Maui, so if you're used to Wailea, it might be quite a culture shock for you. Kihei reminds me of Myrtle Beach or Destin, FL.  You won't be seeing any celebrities staying in Kihei, but if you want to get a cup of coffee, it's not going to cost you $10 either.  The beaches along this stretch are universally nice, though getting into the water can vary from easy to difficult based on the lava rocks.  Kihei is probably the best location if you plan on exploring Maui.  It's certainly the most centrally located.
> 
> ...



Lisa,
That is a really accurate breakdown.  I like Napili for the snorkeling but the beach is pretty narrow and when the tide is up there is not much beach. But boy, building up an appetite snorkeling and then eating at the Sea House restaurant is a great way to spend some time. Good food and great drinks at a reasonable price.


----------



## taffy19 (Jul 18, 2017)

csodjd said:


> What about the beaches in front of the Marriott, either in front of the Lahaina Villas, the main building, or the Napili Villas? How do they compare with the Hyatt?


It depends what time of the year you go.  During March and April, when we are there, the beach is the widest in front of the Marriott's Napili tower.  It gets narrower in front of the Lahaina tower and there is even less beach in front of the HRC Ka'anapali and the adjacent Hyatt Regency Resort where they have permanent sandbags against further erosion or they will lose their beach path at one section in front of the hotel.

From the pictures that I have seen posted, the sand seems to move closer to Black Rock in the summer so they must have the widest beach over there and also in front of the Westin timeshare resorts.

All beaches have eroded a lot in the last few years and many trees were lost.  I saw the same in front of the Westin too last year with fallen trees on the beach and in front of our resort in Kihei even worse with many trees down but most were removed when we came back this year.

In front of the Westin timeshare resorts in March 2016.
















There were sandbags already in Kihei in April 15 but this year, this was the end of the beach.  There wasn't one day that I could walk past the sand bags because the ocean water was pounding against them.  They must be made of cement.  We used to be able to walk to as far as you can see.  There was a seawall of lava rocks at that point so you couldn't go around the corner.






Kihei 2016.  We had never seen so many trees down but they were removed this year.






April 2015 from the Marriott's Molokai tower next to the Napili tower.  Lots of grass and beach during spring break.











April 2009 when the Marriott's Napili tower was still in construction.  Where has time gone?

Beach in front of the Hyatt Regency Resort but in the summer, there may be none.

We also like Wailea the best and there are nice beaches and coves but they have voted against having timeshares there unless they change their mind.  It would make traffic even worse on the coastal road and also in Kihei.


----------



## GregT (Jul 18, 2017)

As much as I love my Marriott, the beach in front of Maui Ocean Club (and the Hyatt for that matter) isn't that great.  It's very rocky and the beach in front of the Westin Kaanapali is much better.   If we are beach-going, we will walk north in front of the Kaanapali Alii or Blackrock.

With respect to Kihei, I do love Kamaole Beach I, which is right across the street from Worldmark.   As others have noted, it's much windier in South Maui, particularly in the afternoon when the trades kick in.

But I'd still take any of those beaches over a keyboard!!

Best,

Greg


----------



## LisaRex (Jul 18, 2017)

GregT said:


> But I'd still take any of those beaches over a keyboard!!



Amen to that!  And the worst beach on Maui is probably better than most beaches you'll find anywhere.  Hawaii truly is a magical place.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 18, 2017)

This is our favorite beach on Maui.  Never crowded, always wonderful. But it's not near a timeshare.


----------



## tugcccsp (Jul 18, 2017)

In late February and early March 2017, Marriott Lahaina Villas had some beach, and Napili Villas had lots of beach.  Walk towards Black Rock and at the Westin, the beach sand goes all the way out until the water is over your head.  It is one of those fingers of sand that go out from the shore.  The Hyatt has one or two.  Of course close to Black Rock there was plenty of sand.


----------



## taffy19 (Jul 20, 2017)

GregT said:


> As much as I love my Marriott, the beach in front of Maui Ocean Club (and the Hyatt for that matter) isn't that great.  It's very rocky and the beach in front of the Westin Kaanapali is much better.   If we are beach-going, we will walk north in front of the Kaanapali Alii or Blackrock.
> 
> With respect to Kihei, I do love Kamaole Beach I, which is right across the street from Worldmark.   As others have noted, it's much windier in South Maui, particularly in the afternoon when the trades kick in.
> 
> ...


Greg, I have never seen rocks on the beach between the MOC and Black Rock.  Do you see them in June or are they in the ocean?

We have only been snorkeling at Black Rock because we preferred other places but had to drive to get there.


----------



## TXTortoise (Jul 21, 2017)

Winter snorkling in front of MOC is actually pretty good, just a bit tricky to get in and out.  I usually enter between the obvious reef line and where the boarders are working the waves in front of Napili.

Go out a bit to deeper water then just work your way back towards the Hyatt, staying in whatever depth you're comfortable with and off the reef.  Lots of small lava canyons with turtles and other cool stuff. Definitely different than the wide open experience at Black Rock or around the point at Black Rock.

With a shorty wetsuit and a decent tide above the reef you can pretty much float up close to the beach to get out, but need to be body aware that close to lava reef.


----------



## echino (Jul 21, 2017)

Makena beach which is south of Wailea is my favorite by far on Maui, but there is no accommodation on the beach:





Among beaches with timeshares, I would not stay in Kihei: you need to cross the road to get to the beach and the area does not look nice. The Westin timeshares north of the rock have a good beach, but it can be rough if windy. I would personally choose to stay at the Marriott south of the rock. Yes, the beach is rocky directly in front of Marriott, but it has fantastic snorkeling, and you could walk a short distance north towards the black rock where the beach is sandy. Plus, I like the area around the Whalers village a lot more than the area around Westin timeshares where you are mostly confined to the resort with much less to do.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 21, 2017)

echino said:


> Among beaches with timeshares, I would not stay in Kihei: you need to cross the road to get to the beach and the area does not look nice.


We own in Kihei, but don't use the beaches there.  We drive to get to our favorite beach.  Not a hardship at all.


----------



## taffy19 (Jul 21, 2017)

We used to like Ulua Beach for snorkeling or diving.  My husband took diving lessons here but parking was often difficult and at some other snorkeling places too that were close to there.

We once parked on the road on our way to Peruse Bay and left all our valuables in the trunk of our car that were stolen so from then on we never took anything of value with us anymore so I do not have any pictures of our favorite snorkeling beach.  I thought I did because we have been there so many times before they took things out of car.

I found the beach that you like so much, Luanne and have several pictures of it in a very old album here.


----------



## taffy19 (Jul 21, 2017)

echino said:


> Makena beach which is south of Wailea is my favorite by far on Maui, but there is no accommodation on the beach:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That beach is beautiful but can be very treacherous too.  When my husband was in intensive care at the hospital, there was a lady who broke her neck in less than a foot of water because a forceful wave threw her down.  She was completely paralyzed and could only communicate with open and closing her eyelids to respond.  We have seen some very forceful waves at Ka'anapali beach also.


----------



## taffy19 (Jul 21, 2017)

By the way, did anyone read this story today?


----------



## Luanne (Jul 21, 2017)

taffy19 said:


> By the way, did anyone read this story today?


Thanks for posting that, I hadn't read it yet.  I thought they were already closed.  When we were there in March we did notice that the beach lounge chairs were still there and just thought maybe they had been left.  But, if the hotel was still operating now it makes more sense.  I hope the building that is planned isn't going to ruin that beach.  We've been going there since before the Maui Prince was built.


----------



## amy241 (Jul 22, 2017)

VegasBella said:


> That's a good question but I bet season plays a bit of a role. And also, what qualifies as 'best' for you - calm waves you can snorkel safely with a child? Or super soft sand or fantastic view or great surfing or what?




The best beach(es) for swimming, snorkeling and sunbathing -- that would be our interests.


----------



## amy241 (Jul 22, 2017)

lizap said:


> Have only stayed at WKORV- the beach there is amazing.  Taking all things into consideration, I'm hearing the new Hyatt is near the top of the list of all Maui resorts..



Which resort is WKORV?  Thanks!


----------



## amy241 (Jul 22, 2017)

LisaRex said:


> FYI, if you are looking to exchange in, the hotel-branded resorts are going to be a much more difficult exchange if you don't own one of their resorts, because they all have an internal exchange program that you will be competing with.
> 
> If you've stayed in Wailea, you should understand that Wailea is the Beverly Hills of Maui; you are not going to find that "luxury" feeling in either Kihei or Ka'anapali.  Kihei is the most affordable area in West or South Maui, so if you're used to Wailea, it might be quite a culture shock for you. Kihei reminds me of Myrtle Beach or Destin, FL.  You won't be seeing any celebrities staying in Kihei, but if you want to get a cup of coffee, it's not going to cost you $10 either.  The beaches along this stretch are universally nice, though getting into the water can vary from easy to difficult based on the lava rocks.  Kihei is probably the best location if you plan on exploring Maui.  It's certainly the most centrally located.
> 
> ...



Thank you for the great advice!  This is a good comparison of the various options available.


----------



## amy241 (Jul 22, 2017)

Luanne said:


> This is our favorite beach on Maui.  Never crowded, always wonderful. But it's not near a timeshare.



Where is this beach located? We would have a rental car with us.  Thanks!


----------



## jtp1947 (Jul 22, 2017)

amy241 said:


> Which resort is WKORV?  Thanks!


Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 22, 2017)

amy241 said:


> Where is this beach located? We would have a rental car with us.  Thanks!


It is just south of Wailea. It is where the Maui Prince, which became the Makena Beach & Golf Resort. That hotel just closed down this week.


----------



## LisaRex (Jul 22, 2017)

echino said:


> Among beaches with timeshares, I would not stay in Kihei: you need to cross the road to get to the beach and the area does not look nice. The Westin timeshares north of the rock have a good beach, but it can be rough if windy. I would personally choose to stay at the Marriott south of the rock. Yes, the beach is rocky directly in front of Marriott, but it has fantastic snorkeling, and you could walk a short distance north towards the black rock where the beach is sandy. Plus, I like the area around the Whalers village a lot more than the area around Westin timeshares where you are mostly confined to the resort with much less to do.







<---North...............Sheraton Black Rock..................South --->

Ka'anapali Beach is the beach to the right (south) of Sheraton Maui (fka Sheraton Black Rock), which is that resort that sticks out like a thumb in the photo above, however tour guides, etc pretty much group both sides into one area they call "Ka'anapali." Ka'anapali Beach (south) is the original resort area of Maui, and what I call "resort row."  It's similar to Wailea, where you have hotels all lined up next to each other along an ocean front path. Where in Wailea you'll find Four Seasons and Grand Wailea resorts, here you'll find the Westin and Hyatt hotels, as well as timeshares like Marriott, The Whaler, and Hyatt.  Marriott and The Whaler are in the middle of the action and the Hyatt is at the very top (on the map) of resort row.  The oceanfront path is great for walking or jogging to neighboring hotels/spas, so if you're into strolling, this is the place to be. The downside is that it can get pretty crowded.  The area in front of Black Rock is known for good snorkeling, but you'll have to walk or swim a ways to get there.

The area left (north) of Black Rock is where you'll find WKORV.  Surrounding it are a few older, low rise hotels and a bunch of condo communities.  Because it is more condos than hotels, it's quieter and your options for dining are pretty limited if want to walk there.  However, WKORV has a free shuttle that will take you to the Sheraton, Westin, Whaler area and Lahaina for free, or, of course, you can pay for a taxi/shuttle to Lahaina, which is about 10-15 minutes away, depending on traffic.   There are other timeshares as you go north into Honokowai and Napili, but generally speaking, as you go north, it gets quieter.

Personally, I'm more comfortable being "near the action" than IN the action, so WKORV is my preference, but it's really up to the individual.

If you're into swimming, Hawaii isn't really conducive to swimming unless you're an Olympian, because of the strong currents and wind.  You won't see a lot of swimming except in pools, and all water sports (snorkeling, kayaking, and swimming) are best done in the morning before the trade winds make it over the mountains.  If you want to lounge on a beach and sun yourself, there's no better place to do it than Hawaii because it's almost always the perfect temperature, along with a lovely breeze.

If you want to lounge on a beach, most resorts won't allow you to drag their lounge chairs to the beach, but most will rent them to you for a fee.  Or you can rent chairs from rental agencies by the week for a much better price.  For $20, I always rent a Tommy Bahama chair and umbrella for the week.  We love beach hopping.  Makena has been mentioned, but I'll also mention Ho'okipa on the other side of the island, which is great for lounge lizarding while watching the surfers and kite surfers.


----------



## daventrina (Jul 23, 2017)

taffy19 said:


> That beach is beautiful but can be very treacherous too. ...  We have seen some very forceful waves at Ka'anapali beach also.


People get hurt there every year!
Surf can be nasty.


----------

